# ID this Duck....



## field-n-feathers (Oct 20, 2008)

TSS Caddis said:


> I hate to jump on the duck id band wagon, but my gosh, I'm at shock that some people are out hunting and can't even tell a gadwall How do you hope to stay in your legal limit if you don't know what you shot?
> 
> This is assuming by asking, you don't know.


I'm somehow not surprised by this comment. Very classy...stud.




SWMIH20FOWLER said:


> Brant once said that some things on this site are better off for emails and PM's...not in the general forums....Some of the reply's to this would fall under this category.
> 
> There must be some real bad hunters on here who go out and never shoot anything so that they can come on here and just get ticked every time someone else has a good hunt and rip on them for asking a question.....No wonder people are getting sick of this site....Kinda Sad.
> 
> ...


Excellent post, and an excellent example of what it should be like here. Two thumbs up to you sir.


----------



## Mike L (Sep 8, 2003)

True duck I.D. is very difficult even for many who have been in the sport for a long time. "Especially" the hens. It's only been in the last few years where we've seen so many gadwalls come through here. This year in particular.

With the initial poster being Color blind ? I.D. is going to be very, very difficult at best. Jposten your going to have to study birds in flight to help you. It would definitely help if you could go with an experienced hunter for awhile. We have a second year guy with us and I call out what each bird it is in flight to help him. So any video would be a plus.

It's not going to be easy and your going to make mistakes, we all did and still do, it's just no one hears about it......lol So hang in there, do your homework and do the best you can. Have some thick skin and roll with it...........


----------



## To Many Hobbies (Dec 31, 2008)

Somethings don't change, a guy asks a question and gets beat up over it. 
Remember the only stupid question is the unasked one.


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

field-n-feathers said:


> I'm somehow not surprised by this comment. Very classy...stud.


:lol: I'll throw this in then. Most of us do a party limit to some extent, but if he already had a hen mallard and the thought was no one else did so he was covered is also not true. If it had been a hen mallard he would be violating to give it to someone else, so he really was not covered there either. Since I'm a stud, I have to point that out since site rules dictate no talk of violating.


It appears they had a duck id book in the boat and took their best stab at it, that is all you can ask for with someone starting out. I don't think anyone expects someone new to be able to id every bird. If he would have posted that they tried to id the bird in the boat and could not, I would not have said boo, but when the impression is given they had no clue and this was the first attempt to id, yes I will say something.

I'll throw this out though, if it had been a bird with a closed season, how would old field and feathers feel about shooting a bird with a closed season because it could not be id'd? What if it was a black duck that was miss id'd as a gadwall and their group of three shot 6? With your thought process that would be fine, right?

Currently he can shoot at least 1 of everything, so it is safe to blaze away and id in the boat assuming it can be id'd in the boat.


----------



## jimposten (Sep 28, 2008)

Mike L said:


> True duck I.D. is very difficult even for many who have been in the sport for a long time. "Especially" the hens. It's only been in the last few years where we've seen so many gadwalls come through here. This year in particular.
> 
> With the initial poster being Color blind ? I.D. is going to be very, very difficult at best. Jposten your going to have to study birds in flight to help you. It would definitely help if you could go with an experienced hunter for awhile. We have a second year guy with us and I call out what each bird it is in flight to help him. So any video would be a plus.
> 
> It's not going to be easy and your going to make mistakes, we all did and still do, it's just no one hears about it......lol So hang in there, do your homework and do the best you can. Have some thick skin and roll with it...........


Thanks mike, great advice.

I took hunter safety 20 years ago:bloos: and back then we had to ID ducks, I remember learnng a few basics, but up untill this year that was my only duck ID experience. This year was the first time I touched/tasted/hunted a duck.

It is definately difficult, and I have learned a good amount of birds, I actually had the DU ID guide pulled up on my phone while in the blind today.

I have looked at books, and alot online, but it is alot to absorb. I have found holding a bird in my hands and really studying characteristics is the best way to burn them to memory, So no matter who shoots what in the blind... I give it a once over, and ask any questions I can.

ALot of the hens look very similar, and I am fortunate to hunt with some very knowlegable guys. We have passed on a ton of birds because we didnt know what we were looking at, and there has been a few occasions when I have sent texts with descriptions to guys looking for some ID help when birds are on the water.

I am certain for me... if i run into to many gadwall, and I have a hen mallard in the blind, the gaddy will be passed on, unless I have a hunter in the blind that can possitively ID it, because honestly, to my color blind eyes, they look very similar on the wing... same with teal. Really any brown duck, its tough for me to tell. I have had my hands on ruddys, mergies, mallards, buffies, blue bills, teal, ringnecks, woodies, goldeneyes, and now a gaddy.

Some of them are easy to tell... others... not so much.

I have hunted with guys that can tell from a very long distance. I am sure I will get alot better with time.

JIM


----------



## casscityalum (Aug 27, 2007)

I have to agree with some of the guys here..I think there is to many times and some people here that dont understand or seem to ignore the PM process. I am a hard core deer hunter and just started Duck hunting..have the guide with me and an ID book..but heck the books and other photos are still hard to tell with some hens. I would of thought to come here to ask to be sure but now Ill just PM SWMIH20 and go from there.

But just to restate about hens, we were up in the UP and hunting divers for the first time. Shot some ID them to the best of our knowledge and then when DNR checked em, one DNR guy said Blank and other DNR said Blank Blank duck..Even they struggle....


----------



## field-n-feathers (Oct 20, 2008)

TSS Caddis said:


> I'll throw this in then. Most of us do a party limit to some extent, but if he already had a hen mallard and the thought was no one else did so he was covered is also not true. If it had been a hen mallard he would be violating to give it to someone else, so he really was not covered there either. Since I'm a stud, I have to point that out since site rules dictate no talk of violating.


Well, if "most" people party hunt, then I guess this isn't really an issue is it Caddis. He didn't violate anything. He has one mallard and one gadwall. Whether he knew it or not is irrelevant. Everyone starts somewhere. It's not my place to judge their actions. Especially from a "high horse" perspective.




TSS Caddis said:


> I'll throw this out though, if it had been a bird with a closed season, how would old field and feathers feel about shooting a bird with a closed season because it could not be id'd?


Refer to above statement. It's not for me to judge. Last I checked, his take was well within the limit of the law, regardless of what he though it was. We can publicly talk about what DIDN'T happen if you would like.


----------



## Mike L (Sep 8, 2003)

jimposten said:


> Thanks mike, great advice.
> 
> I took hunter safety 20 years ago:bloos: and back then we had to ID ducks, I remember learnng a few basics, but up untill this year that was my only duck ID experience. This year was the first time I touched/tasted/hunted a duck.
> 
> ...


Yes you will get better in time, what your doing is excellent study those birds "Big Time".
Teal.......Size.....Wing Beat....In flight they all seem to move as one
Gadwall.......Look for the white, a side glance when they turn or tip to one side you will see the white wing bars.
Wood Duck....Look for that square tail in flight and size.

Those brownies are going to be tough. Short story: A few years back a hen mallard came into the dekes, I chose to let her go, but figured I practice my duck calling on her. Well, I called her back three times but it wasn't until the third pass that she tipped the right side down and gave me a better angle, then I seen her BILL ! She was a hen spoony...(Hollywood)
Gee's I could have done her in a couple of times.......lol So, it does happen, if you let a few go by ? Hey I had fun talking to her.......:lol:


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

can you guys ID these ducks for me?











lol i'm just kiddin, congrats on your birds jp, everyones done it on here whether they like to admit it or not.


----------



## Flooded Timber (Nov 1, 2006)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> can you guys ID these ducks for me?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep, DEAD DUCKS!!!:evilsmile


----------



## Ieatantlers (Oct 7, 2008)

TSS Caddis said:


> We've all started there, BUT, when we didn't know, there was a duck ID book always in the boat to learn from and also make sure we stayed legal.* The duck id'ing should first be done on the wing, if it can't be it should be done in the boat.* How else do you know if you are legal? When can's were closed, would you recommend shooting any bird that came in and id'ing it once home?


I'd say it should never get to the boat. If you can't ID it on the wing, don't pull the trigger. In this situation, where it looks like it was one of a first birds and no limits could have been hit, OK i guess. Other situations, know what your shooting at.


----------



## adam bomb (Feb 27, 2006)

Duck I.D. is a definite struggle when you start out and only gets better with "bird time". So, in saying that, you will likely make some miss I.D.'s on the wing along your learning curve. Your gonna have birds come in and you think theyre one species and then once you have it in hand youll discover its another simply because at certain stages of plumage, or in some cases with hens, some species look very similar. Just be sure to learn from those mistakes by remembering what that bird looked like in flight and then studying the bird in hand throuroughly in conjunction with your I.D. books to keep it from happening again. Im not saying that making a mistake like this is o.k., but is something that happens and is more forgivable than shoot first ask questions later mentality.

Thats why looking at as many real birds and photos of real birds in various plumages in flight and on the water, along with I.D. books such as the LeMasters Method are all helpful tools to help you succsessfully I.D. waterfowl. Delta Waterfowl and Ducks Unlimited also have I.D. quizes on their sites that are very helpful. These should help you iron out some of your issues with your color blindness as well.

In the end you were not in violation and ended up with a couple nice birds. Congratulations on a great hunt. In the future do your best to I.D. the bird on the wing before you pull the trigger. And if in your heart you honestly dont know what the bird is when it comes through, dont pull the trigger. Chalk it up as a learning experience, do some research, and go from there. Youll grow from it and itll keep you from having issues with the game warden and your pocket book.


----------



## Contender (May 18, 2004)

SK

I'll take a stab...

Gadwalls, widgeon and maybe a suzie mixed in??


----------



## Steelheadfred (May 4, 2004)

cheeseandquackers said:


> cmon guys give a guy a break he may be newer to waterfowling and this could be a learning experience. People are easy to criticize. Its harder to uphold someone. The guy is trying to find out some information honestly. Lets not blast him we all have to learn.


 
I agree nice ducks. He shot two not six. I hunt with dogs around 60-70 days a season, I hunt ducks 2 of those days, if and when I was ever wondering about my limit I would ask the questions. He shot two birds not six.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

Contender said:


> SK
> 
> I'll take a stab...
> 
> Gadwalls, widgeon and maybe a suzie mixed in??


hehe, not bad. i thought they were all hen mallards so i shot some more to verify it.


----------



## MERGANZER (Aug 24, 2006)

and some people think waterfowlers tend to be arrogant? As Fred said he only shot two so get off his back. Some people.

Ganzer


----------



## PahtridgeHunter (Sep 1, 2004)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> hehe, not bad. i thought they were all hen mallards so i shot some more to verify it.


It's easier to ground check them, isn't it, Dan?:lol:


----------



## Shlwego (Sep 13, 2006)

I've said this before and I'll say it again now: This season there are no species restrictions on ducks, so if you are a new hunter SHOOT the first duck of the day. If you know what it is on the wing great, but if not, SHOOT it anyway, and I.D. it in hand (You ABSOLUTELY MUST have a book for field identifying birds with you in your blind bag). Once you know what that first bird is, you will know whether or not you can shoot the second one without positive ID on the wing. If you find it is a restricted bird (Pintail, Can, Hen Mallard), you positively MUST know the next bird on the wing before you can pull the trigger. If your first duck is not restricted, shoot the next bird and repeat. While doing this, remember what each bird looked like in flight, how it flapped, circled, decoyed, etc. If it was in a flock, how did the flock behave? These things will help you recognize that species when you see it again.

Note that I'm NOT saying that ID on the wing is unimportant. I think it is VERY important. But it comes with experience. If you let the first bird go by because you don't know what it is, how will you know what it is the next time it comes in? I say this, because I did not have experienced hunters around me when I started waterfowling to tell me "OK Doug, you can tell by the way this flock acts like a flock of pigeons that they're wigeon" or "Those little ducks that just about took your hat off before shooting time were teal." I had to learn it all by myself, by shooting them and then saying "Ah HA! So THAT'S what a Wood Duck looks like." Why? Because I wanted to Duck Hunt, and I didn't know anybody who did it. So I got a LeMaster book, and I started shooting ducks. I learned the hard way about all kinds of things from decoy set ups and calling, to carrying a change of clothes in the van, to IDing birds, etc. So I'm definitely not the guy who will chastise another hunter who is within the species restrictions for shooting a bird he's not 100% sure of.

Caddis, your question about what would you do if Cans were closed is valid. But this season, they're not, so the point is moot. But even when Cans _were_ closed, a person hunting a shallow inland marsh has a pretty slim chance of seeing a Canvasback. Of course on or near big, open water, it would be a different story.

BTW, I hunted 25 days this season and I took one Gadwall (I was at Fish Point. and I don't regularly hunt there). It was the first Gaddy I have shot in six years (and YES, I knew what it was before I shot, and I was geeked to get it). Where I typically hunt we do not see very many Gadwall, so saying they're "fairly common" is not necessarily true statewide.


----------



## D-Fresh (Feb 8, 2005)

Nice birds, Jim. Welcome to the wonderful world of waterfowling, don't let a few pompous pricks ruin your experience on this site. Lots of great information and great guys around here to help you out. I've hunted ducks/geese for about 10 years now, still have trouble ID'ing on the wing all of the time but have gotten better at it each year. Like others said, get yourself a LeMasters book and there's nothing else like in the field/on the pond experience! Good luck in the coming years!


----------



## MERGANZER (Aug 24, 2006)

Good advice Doug. What rifle do you use for ducks though and what grain bullets do you recommend as well? :coolgleam

Ganzer


----------

